# Iggy and her kittens



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

A few pictures taken the night they were born:


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

and some more...

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Gorgeous - what colours are you expecting?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lovely babies, what colour was dad? I think you may have 2 reds there and a seal from what I can see


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

spid said:


> Gorgeous - what colours are you expecting?


No idea they weren't planned, when i got her she was already pregnant, heres her story:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/194000-adopted-cat-turned-out-pregnant-help.html

She is a chocolate point and if the dad is who I think it is then he is also a chocolate point but I dont know their background so no idea what to expect, can 2 chocolate points have different colour point kittens?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

2 chocolate points can produce lilac or blue point kittens too depending on whether either parent is carrier of those colours. Of course if dad wasn't the chocolate point you could have anything 
Your kittens are very sweet and mum looks well settled with them :thumbup: Congrautlations. :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, Iggys kittens are tiny and so sweet, keep us updated about there colour, _


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

unless its the pick, mum looks way to dark to be a chocolate, they are very light, she looks like a seal point, and if they werent planned, well I guess you wont know really who the dad was if the person you got him from doesnt know either  Id guess seals/blues, 2 look red though, so wont know for a few weeks  Are you going to sell them as siamese? keeping any?


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

When I got her I was told she was chocolate and shes alot lighter than my parents seal point but honestly I couldn't say for sure, I just love the breed and their personalities!

The lady I got her from had only one male siamese and also moggies so the kittens were either his or a moggy but judging by the kittens I would say the siamese is the dad.

Haven't yet thought about what I will advertise them as, probably non-registered siamese for pet homes.

I would love to keep one but I only ever planned on having 2 cats but when I went to collect Iggy I ended up taking Roxy home too so now I have 3, not going to say yes or no yet so we'll see


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Cats are always best in even numbers :aureola: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dagny0823 said:


> Cats are always best in even numbers :aureola: :smilewinkgrin:


_yes i agree, and i have 3,..............so i better get a 4th.:thumbup:,:thumbup:,:thumbup:_


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> _yes i agree, and i have 3,..............so i better get a 4th.:thumbup:,:thumbup:,:thumbup:_


I think you must......

Says she who will be confronted with some cute little kittens tomorrow at work and is thus facing the prospect of raising the numbers from 6 to 8


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> Cats are always best in even numbers :aureola: :smilewinkgrin:


I do believe we had this conversation while delivering RD's foster - myself, RD and her friend agreed an even number is best - dont think we convinced OH though :lol:


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I do believe we had this conversation while delivering RD's foster - myself, RD and her friend agreed an even number is best - dont think we convinced OH though :lol:


i don't know he seemed bendable lol
even numbers though are the way to go


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

It is tempting! and im sure once they develop their personalities it will be even more tempting. And the 2 girls are very close and Baloo just wants to play all the time but they arn't so keen so a kitten would be lovely for him. But 4 seems alot! My brother is having one as long as his siamese will accept the new kitten, so fingers crossed for that because I would love to find homes for them with friends/family


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> I do believe we had this conversation while delivering RD's foster - myself, RD and her friend agreed an even number is best - dont think we convinced OH though :lol:


I believe so......we'll work on him


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

Kittens are all doing great and 3 of the 4 have started to get dark noses and tips of ears! Also fingers crossed they don't pull out but looks like 3 of them also have already found themselves a home and its with people I know so can see them grow up!!  No idea what sex they are yet, can you tell with week old kittens?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Elsie's mum said:


> Kittens are all doing great and 3 of the 4 have started to get dark noses and tips of ears! Also fingers crossed they don't pull out but looks like 3 of them also have already found themselves a home and its with people I know so can see them grow up!!  No idea what sex they are yet, can you tell with week old kittens?


you can tell the sex as soon as they are born :laugh: so put up some pics!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> you can tell the sex as soon as they are born :laugh: so put up some pics!


:lol: Some people need to wait a few days to be certain (me )


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

omg!

must not look...must not look!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> :lol: Some people need to wait a few days to be certain (me )


lol :laugh: I find it easier to sex them as soon as they are born as compared to 2/3weeks of age! Only ever got one wrong, thought he was a boy, then at 4weeks of age found out he was a girly, much to the delight of someone waiting for a slightly more less seen, torbie!! :laugh: :001_wub: Sometimes its really hard to tell though if they are swollen so you need to keep checdking and checking, I couldnt even guess one one of the current kittens, didnt sex her until about 6weeks of age! She was such a tomboy to so was leaning torwards boy, shes very naughty, but a gorgeous very girly looking baby lol :laugh:


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

They aren't very happy about me trying to take pictures of their bits and I need another pair of hands and a better camera!!
They don't mind pics of their faces though so heres some of them a week old:


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

a few more:


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh and forgot to say Taylorbaby the more I look a Iggy now the more I suspect she could be a seal as her points do look dark but compared to both my parents and my brothers seals she has a much lighter body :confused1:
As you can tell the whole family loves siamese!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They're looking very sweet :001_wub:
Mum looks quite a bit darker on her mask than a chocolate point in those pictures. Edited to add - she will look lighter than your parent's seal as is she is younger
To sex them have a look at these pictures: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/8181-kittens-sexing-weight-chart-more-2.html#post173552
it may be helpful


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

i feel so jealous right now lol


----------



## VanessaD (Oct 16, 2011)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

I think there are 3 girls and a boy, but can't be sure! :confused1:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Elsie's mum said:


> Oh and forgot to say Taylorbaby the more I look a Iggy now the more I suspect she could be a seal as her points do look dark but compared to both my parents and my brothers seals she has a much lighter body :confused1:
> As you can tell the whole family loves siamese!


She is 100% a seal :laugh: A lovely one to! :001_wub: do love a siamese 
doesnt matter about the body they can stay a very light cream / beige or become darker, just depends on the cat, chocolates are about 50-75% lighter than her 

Babies look seal and poss a blue to, one looks tabby?? but might just be the light! lil eyes open *sigh* so cute!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Elsie's mum said:


> No idea they weren't planned, when i got her she was already pregnant, heres her story:
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/194000-adopted-cat-turned-out-pregnant-help.html
> 
> She is a chocolate point and if the dad is who I think it is then he is also a chocolate point but I dont know their background so no idea what to expect, can 2 chocolate points have different colour point kittens?


AKAIK two chocolate points cannot produce seal or blue as chocolate is recessive to these colours. You could get chocolate or lilac or cinnamon or fawn if both parents are carriers.

You could get seal or blue if dad is seal or blue.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Soupie said:


> AKAIK two chocolate points cannot produce seal or blue as chocolate is recessive to these colours. You could get chocolate or lilac or cinnamon or fawn if both parents are carriers.
> 
> You could get seal or blue if dad is seal or blue.


Or if mum is in fact seal and not chocolate!


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll have to take a pic of her in natural light as most of these are when I get home from work so its already dark and with the flash I think it makes her look darker than she is, but either way I still think she's beautiful!

Heres a few of one of the kittens half asleep, I do think their pink bald tummies look funny!


----------



## xoxkaykxox (May 13, 2011)

Aww they are so gorgeous. How much will you be selling them for? x


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

xoxkaykxox said:


> Aww they are so gorgeous. How much will you be selling them for? x


Not sure yet, that's something ill have to think about, the ones that go to friends and family it doesn't matter too much so just enough to cover the cost of vaccinations ect. If any don't find homes with people I know then im not sure how much to ask for them, I would just charge something fair but the problem is I don't want them to go to homes that are just looking for a cheap siamese or something and I feel that asking for something does help secure a good home, but I don't want to ask for too much and put any potential good homes off. The most important thing is just to find good homes where they won't end up like their mum, passed from home to home. Their mum was pregnant when I got her so they wern't planned (by me anyway) and ive accepted that these kittens could cost me a small fortune which Im not going to make up from selling them and the main thing for me is just to find them a good home.


----------



## xoxkaykxox (May 13, 2011)

Yeh I completely understand I was in exactly the same position a few months ago when a dog we adopted turned out to be pregnant and had 11 pups. I'd love a cat, I used to 1 from being 7yrs old until I was 19 and he went missing, we never heard of him nor saw ever again and I've not had a cat since, it melts my heart everytime I stroke a cat and hear it pur, I love them. I once worked in a kennels and cattery and there was these 2 odd looking cats oriental looking, with bumpy fur which looked rough but they were the softest coats I'd felt and the cats were the friendliest cats I'd ever known I fell in love with them and always looked forward to cleaning them out they would always be circling I between yours legs or jumping up to the shelves to rub their faces against yours. Everybody else thought they were ugly but to be they were the most beautiful kitties ever. How are your kittens now? x


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

Ive always thought oriental cats are the friendliest, sometimes overly friendly!

Kittens are doing great, Iggy has made them a cave like hidey hole with the duvet and they sleep in there, its very cute! One of them is smaller than the others but still seems to be doing good, today when I came home 3 of the kittens were in their cave sleeping and Iggy had the little one out on its own feeding almost as if she knew it needed extra feeding time!
They have started walking well kind of they are shakey on their feet but stand on all 4's and 2 of them now have a proper miow rather than a squeek


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwww there so beautiful congratulations 
x


----------

